# Asian Forest Scorpion Lifespan? Anyone know?



## Kade135 (Aug 1, 2017)

I have read multiple forums that didn't really give me a straight answer. Some people say they live up to 8 years, some say they can live as long as Tarantulas (which is 20+ years)
But no one has gave me a straight answer. I have Babies and Adults, can anyone help me with how much longer my Mature ones would live? Along with how long an Asian Forest Scorp lives from Newborn to Maturity? I want an exact lifespan if anyone can help.


----------



## Mila (Aug 2, 2017)

Exact lifespans of any animal is impossible. That's like saying exactly how old does a human live. The main issue with guessing the Age of a AFS is that there's so many different species mixed in/accidentally called AFS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfScorpions (Aug 2, 2017)

Total lifespan usually ranges between 5 to 8 years for Asian forest scorpions. There are too many factors and conditions to determine exactly how long one will live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Nov 13, 2017)

Since they take 2 years to sexually mature, and around 1-2 years to give birth after fertilized, they can live about 5-10 years.


----------

